# Janeen Fr.160



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Anybody any information on the Janeen FR.160 ? small stern dragger about 50-60ft in lenght.


Tony.


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

I might be wrong Tony but i think she is still on the go down around the Thames estuary.There was a Janeen 11 BCK29 built by Herdies Buckie,she was scrapped in Denmark 2003.


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

*Janeen*

Wasn't this Janeen built in Norway and later sold back that way? The Janeen built for Buckie and later moved to Leigh-on-sea was built by Herd & Mackenzie. she was similar to Unity, Heather Sprig and Wavecrest etc.


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2005)

From the book about Herd and MacKenzie it has BCK5 Janeen blt 1968 50x15.9x6.2 210hp 20.75tons 1975-LK277,1980-A677,1986-N91,1988-LO81


----------

